# Definition of dinner 1a : the principal meal of the day



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Definition of dinner 1a : the principal meal of the day

*The Menu*
Chicken and Zucchini in Sun Dried Tomato Sauce
Seared Scallops with Oyster Mushrooms/Scallions
Wild Rice and Garlic Broccoli Rapini

*Chicken and Zucchini in Sun Dried Tomato Sauce*
2 lbs Chicken, B/S, 1" cubed, precooked
2 lrg Zucchini, chopped
2 med Sweet onion, chopped
6c Sun Dried Tomato sauce
Mozzarella cheese
2T Garlic, minced
Preheat oven to 400°
Combine everything but cheese in large casserole dish
Bake till bubbling and hot through, top with cheese and finish under broiler on high










*Pan Seared Ocean Scallops with Oyster Mushrooms*
U-12 size Ocean Scallops seasoned with salt, pan seared in a mix of olive oil and butter.
Then basted with a thyme infused Brown Butter sauce.
Accompanied by sauteed Oyster Mushrooms and Scallions






















*Wild Rice and Garlic Broccoli Rapini *
Wild Rice cooked in chicken broth and butter, with sweet onion and garlic
Broccoli Rapini sauteed in olive oil and minced garlic


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

where did you get the scallops?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> where did you get the scallops?


Costco


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Always awesome.


----------

